
Nasdaq, Citi Join Novogratz in Funding Blockchain Firm Symbiont - workleg
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-23/nasdaq-citi-join-novogratz-in-funding-blockchain-firm-symbiont
======
alter_yeyo
thumbs up!

